# Richmond Park Stables & London Horse Owners



## lh1975 (13 May 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Richmond Park Stables in Kingston is still open, and if so, if it's any good please? Also, Manor Farm at Petersham/Ham.

Also, do any of you live in London but stable your horse just outside, say, in Claygate or London/Surrey borders?  If you do, is it a manageable journey to do before and after work and which stables are recommended?



Thanks and sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Benji1 (13 May 2010)

I don't own a horse in London, but a few of my friends have horses in the Woking area, it's about 30 minutes via train to Waterloo


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (13 May 2010)

I have a few liveries who live and work in london and stable their horse with me.  they manage the journey fine and always seem to be at the yard the same time as me in the evening to ride


----------



## R2R (13 May 2010)

Depends how early you like to get up? I own a DIY yard in Leatherhead, but moved in with OH last year. I commute at 6am to yard, ride neddies, and get train to work, get train back to Surrey, ride another ned, and get home about 9. 

I have to admit I now have help as was in danger of exhaustive breakdown!!


----------



## MontyandZoom (13 May 2010)

Kingston riding is still there, as is Stag Lodge stables and Wimbledon village. I know nothing of the livery services though. 

I keep my horse actually in London but I know a few people who keep their horses is Surrey as well as out towards Denham and all manage just fine.


----------



## FionaMc (13 May 2010)

Hello! Mine is on livery in East London - a 15 minute cycle from work/10 minutes from home. I couldn't face a longer commute out to see her most evenings - having her so close makes it much easier, even if it does mean paying more/less grazing/**** hacking.

If I lived in South London/North London than a yard on the outskirts might be manageable, but I'm off the tube and don't have a car, so rely on buses and my bike most of the time


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (13 May 2010)

Remembering now i had a lady move to me from Richmond as i think it is a riding school so she found she could only hack out there as the school was used most evenings and all weekend x


----------



## lh1975 (13 May 2010)

Thanks for all of your replies.  I am very willing to get up early and go again after work but I wanted to make sure that I also had enough time to spend with my horse and not just have flying visits.  Also, grazing is a must...  I think it might be easier to move house..!!


----------



## Divasmum (13 May 2010)

When I lived in SW London I went for the Claygate option. Very good hacking in that area.


----------



## Equus Leather (13 May 2010)

Ahh Stag Lodge, the memories come flooding back! I had a boyfriend who worked there a few years ago now and he took me out riding round Richmond Park and I fell off and broke my wrist!


----------



## JenJ (13 May 2010)

I live in Wimbledon, and it only took one hack over Wimbledon Common to realise that riding in London was not for me. 

I had my first lesson at Chessington Equestrian Centre the other evening, it's 15 minutes from Wimbledon by train (about 30 from Waterloo), has a fair few schools including an indoor, and the livery yard is separate from the riding school. 

I really liked the place. Haven't hacked out from there yet, but I expect it'll be better than in London anyway...


----------



## lh1975 (14 May 2010)

I'm definitely thinking of doing the Claygate area route as it seems easier to get to and I do like that area.  I'm just really concerned about time in the week.

R2R - I was thinking of doing what you were doing (car and train) - is it very expensive?


----------



## Divasmum (14 May 2010)

It is worth looking at Manor Farm in Claygate as there is an indoor school. I was stabled there many many years ago so do not know what it is like there now.


----------



## ibot (14 May 2010)

wow i worked there a life time ago.


----------



## TJOSEPHS (27 March 2014)

Hi, I was looking up Manor farm, Petersham. I used to work there in the 80s for Lilo Blum, She also had a yard on Hyde Park. A trip down memory lane. The yard was behind the German School and next to Ham Polo ( which I also worked ) ibot when where you working there?


----------



## ibot (31 March 2014)

hey just realised it was stag lodge that I worked at xx


----------



## maletto (1 April 2014)

I'm on part livery in claygate. Iive in South Kensington and work in canary wharf. ride 3x in the week (set off at 6am, ride, leave by 8am,OMG rush hour slog home for quick shower, at desk by 10) and both weekend days. 

I couldn't cope on DIY/having to go down once/twice a day, it's only manageable because I know the horse is well looked after and no one at work cares that I'm late in!


----------



## nutnut (1 April 2014)

I used to work at petersham farm and in the park...petersham had closed but think it has reopened again..not sure what the set up is though! Kingston riding centre is still going


----------



## JLF (1 April 2014)

Have you thought about the Kent/London border? There's some nice yards this way.


----------



## JLF (1 April 2014)

Also. On the topic of horses in London, if you're interested I'd love to get your opinion of horses kept in London riding schools as part of a Masters research project. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1K3B55qxYfRFYcJg3sWaNTCVB8PcpiQ1D1QpwIISXkO4/viewform


----------



## paddy (1 April 2014)

Before we got our own yard we lived in Westminster and kept the horses at various Surrey yards - Ewhurst, Bookham, Ripley, Dorking.  It was a pig and I generally only made it up a couple of evenings a week (long hours at a desk job too) but it was do-able.


----------



## bouncing_ball (2 April 2014)

TJOSEPHS said:



			Hi, I was looking up Manor farm, Petersham. I used to work there in the 80s for Lilo Blum, She also had a yard on Hyde Park. A trip down memory lane. The yard was behind the German School and next to Ham Polo ( which I also worked ) ibot when where you working there?
		
Click to expand...

Golly - a blast from the past.

I used to work rides at weekends / holidays  for Martin Blum, when Lilo was still around but gettting on a bit. They did livery / dealing / film work and riding school stuff. This would be in 1990's. 

Lynne Russell used to be in the showing yard at the back. 

Martin did a moonlight flit with a woman? And yard was taken over by Bill Johson. 

Then due to access rights dispute / licencing the riding school relocated to Stag Lodge. 

Manor farm is now all Polo - huge Polo yard now I think. With some yard subsets. Is a gallop track round edge of the pitch.


----------

